# Cinta Pump...



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Since All-Wall bought out Fantastic tools, it appears that they are phasing out the Cinta products. I figured for the price with DWT discount, I couldn't resist trying one of their pumps. Unfortunately, these are not the long stroke versions, which Is what I was really wanting to try..but hey,.. it is, what it is. Anyway, this seems to be a very good pump. Primed on the 5th stroke and the high box filler is a welcomed piece of kit.

One problem....the foot valve on the one that I received, was on backwards and you can't just spin it around as the Allen screws/holes won't line up. 

If anyone buys one and is the same, you will need to tap it for 10/24 threads.


----------

